# How much light?



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Im putting up an emersed setup this weekend and Im curious as to how much light might be needed....

The setup will go in a Southwest facing window that gets 2-3 hours direct sun per day and good indirect sunlight the rest of the day. Will this suffice?

If not I have some PC ballast that arent being used but Id much rather it just be window lit.


Thanks,.
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> The setup will go in a Southwest facing window that gets 2-3 hours direct sun per day and good indirect sunlight the rest of the day. Will this suffice?


You can grow some plants without additional light, but you'd be far better off with the extra illumination.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Thats what I was affraid of 

Best way to light it will be a setup dependent question so I'll get back to ya 


Thanks,
-Justin


----------

